# Citizenship Status Change from "Received" to "Approved" After Interview



## deuterreds (Aug 20, 2019)

*Citizenship Status Change from "Received" to "Approved" After Interview*

Hi to all, how long does it takes for the Immi Account change from "Received" to "Approved" after the interview?

I wonder if I travel overseas for 2 months (for work purposes) after my citizenship interview before Immi account status change from "Received" to "Approved", will this jeopardize my citizenship application?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

deuterreds said:


> Hi to all, how long does it takes for the Immi Account change from "Received" to "Approved" after the interview?
> 
> I wonder if I travel overseas for 2 months (for work purposes) after my citizenship interview before Immi account status change from "Received" to "Approved", will this jeopardize my citizenship application?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Congratulations for the test.

No one really knows how long, but we know people did mid last year, still waiting for approval.

some get it faster and some are not. it is a luck.

Good luck with the rest of the process


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Can take anywhere from a hour to 2 years (2 years is the longest I have heard).

The application cannot be approved while you are out of the country.


----------



## deuterreds (Aug 20, 2019)

Mish said:


> Can take anywhere from a hour to 2 years (2 years is the longest I have heard).
> 
> The application cannot be approved while you are out of the country.


Thank you for your reply. After application approved and before the ceremony, in between this period am I allow to travel out of Australia for 2 months?


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

deuterreds said:


> Thank you for your reply. After application approved and before the ceremony, in between this period am I allow to travel out of Australia for 2 months?


Hi deuterreds,

When I went in for my interview and test, the lady assessing my documents asked me if I had overseas travel plans in the coming 6 months. Based on that, I would and have refrained from any international travel until the whole process is complete. Because they cannot tell us when the ceremony date could be; its like asking how long is a piece of string 

I didn't want to give the department any (possible) reason/excuse to hold up the processing of my application.

I'm sure you can travel on your PR however, they wouldn't approve your application until you're onshore.

Hope this helps.

Becky


----------



## deuterreds (Aug 20, 2019)

Thank you Becky26, your information is very useful and I will take note on that


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

deuterreds said:


> Thank you Becky26, your information is very useful and I will take note on that


No worries deuterreds  All the best with your application.

Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> deuterreds said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your reply. After application approved and before the ceremony, in between this period am I allow to travel out of Australia for 2 months?
> ...


Hi Becky,

Welcome back. Long time not seen.

Have you received your citizenship cert?


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Welcome back. Long time not seen.
> 
> Have you received your citizenship cert?


Hi Hassali,

Thank you!  I know hey! Life got busy 

I received the approval letter in the mail a week or so after the approval date. 
The certificate from my understanding is given at the ceremony. I am waiting for the ceremony date 

How is your application going?

Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hassali.abdi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Becky,
> ...


Thank you so much Becky.

Congratulations for the approval. I applied on 3rd May 2019.

Nothing yet and we don't expect it soon, you know how things are.

We have been together with the forum since our temporary visas in 2013/2014. It has been so amazing forum.

How long did your application take from applying to approval? I cant see you signature from my end.

Hope your ceremony will be quick too.


----------



## Djelena7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I’m waiting for the approval of my citizenship application, as I’m outside Australia they requested me details of my return as they couldn’t approve it until I’m out. I sent the return flight details and I’ll go back on Saturday. Any idea how long it will take to get the approval now? Any experience?thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Djelena7 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm waiting for the approval of my citizenship application, as I'm outside Australia they requested me details of my return as they couldn't approve it until I'm out. I sent the return flight details and I'll go back on Saturday. Any idea how long it will take to get the approval now? Any experience?thanks


I assume you mean the test approval?
As they are asking you when you will come back, so they can give you the decision, I would assume it will happen very quickly, (_similar to a visa approval when an exit is needed. Ours for that was the next working day._). Hopefully someone else, who has experienced your situation, can confirm that.

However, as far as getting citizenship after that date: two recent Citizenship Ceremonies took 1.9 months and 4.8 months from the Test approval date.

When was your test date, and original application date?


----------



## Djelena7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes I mean the test approval. 
The test was on the 12th of September, and my application date was March 2018. So I believe before March 2020 I should get my citizenship as they should process the applications in 20 months or so?!? When I applied I put the name of a friend to do the ceremony with, he already got the approval and waiting to be called for the ceremony.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Djelena7 said:


> Yes I mean the test approval.
> The test was on the 12th of September, and my application date was March 2018. So I believe before March 2020 I should get my citizenship as they should process the applications in 20 months or so?!? When I applied I put the name of a friend to do the ceremony with, he already got the approval and waiting to be called for the ceremony.


Sept 2019 ceremonies have taken between 8.7 and 17.9 months from application date, from the few I have seen on the forum.

Home Affairs do say that 75% were done in under 19 months, but 10% took over 22 months, for those finalised in August 2019. (_From date of application to ceremony_)

For you, it now comes down to when your next council ceremony date will be available for you. Some councils take longer than others, or have fewer ceremonies each year.
Canberra had 20 scheduled in 2019.
Port Macquarie-Hastings Council had 9 in 2017/18.
Lockyer Valley Council had 4.
Tweed Shire Council had 3.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Djelena7 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm waiting for the approval of my citizenship application, as I'm outside Australia they requested me details of my return as they couldn't approve it until I'm out. I sent the return flight details and I'll go back on Saturday. Any idea how long it will take to get the approval now? Any experience?thanks


I belief it is a good sign that they want approve the application as they cannot approve while overseas. Based on their request for your return details, the outcome is only waiting for your return to the country and may take no long. Just as was said by JandE, it is like the 820 partner visa which need for the applicant to be onshore before the grant of the visa. It is always few days after the applicant's arrived back in to the country.

Please share with us the outcome and how it will take after your arrival.

Wish your outcome to be a good one.

Hassan.


----------



## Djelena7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Thank you so much!! I will definitely keep you updated


----------



## Gerlazh (Dec 20, 2018)

Has anyone recently attended a no frills australian ceremony? Can you please tell me what to expect during the event? I will have my ceremony on the 2nd of Dec but is curious what no frills mean.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Gerlazh said:


> Has anyone recently attended a no frills australian ceremony? Can you please tell me what to expect during the event? I will have my ceremony on the 2nd of Dec but is curious what no frills mean.


I've not heard of a No Frills Citizenship ceremony specifically, other than a private one, which I suppose is very no frills. You just repeat the oath and get the citizenship certificate. A one-on-one with no cakes etc.


----------



## Gerlazh (Dec 20, 2018)

JandE said:


> Gerlazh said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone recently attended a no frills australian ceremony? Can you please tell me what to expect during the event? I will have my ceremony on the 2nd of Dec but is curious what no frills mean.
> ...


I recently got an email from my council stating that i and my son were allocated to a no frills ceremony. The council usually have no schedule for Dec but because of high numbers they made one for december to reduce waiting time. I assume this might be similar to private ceremony.


----------



## Djelena7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hello everyone
It’s been a week, and no news yet!!
I don’t know what to do, my partner and I have plans to travel around Asia for November and now I’m stuck here in Perth waiting for the approval of my citizenship! 
It’s just so frustrating...


----------



## Ruby Tran (9 mo ago)

Djelena7 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I’m waiting for the approval of my citizenship application, as I’m outside Australia they requested me details of my return as they couldn’t approve it until I’m out. I sent the return flight details and I’ll go back on Saturday. Any idea how long it will take to get the approval now? Any experience?thanks


Hi, my husband is in the same situation with you now. Could I please know how long did you get the test approval after you send them the ticket?

many thanks


----------

